
Mui – user interface made of wood - lelf
https://mui.jp/#en
======
m463
They have sold clocks with this design on amazon for years.

example: [https://amzn.com/B07NNHWQXP](https://amzn.com/B07NNHWQXP)

(this is not an affiliate link and I have no connection to that clock)

that said, the design is nice.

~~~
karmelapple
Quick note about that link: the product the reviews are about look to be for
something different than the clock itself.

I’ve heard of this happening on amazon where listers can change the listing
slowly over time so it is eventually for a completely different item; is this
an example of that?

~~~
jquast
Indeed, this is an example, it scores a grade "F" with fakespot.com, It
doesn't detail that the listing appears to be changed, but does say "Our
engine has detected that Amazon has altered and removed reviews from this
listing"

------
freedman1611
I'll take cheap gimmicks from a desperate startup for $500 Alex.

~~~
urbanriv
I think it's sexy

~~~
urbanriv
And then I looked at the price tag. $500 is not just a jeopardy reference.

------
undoware
this is hot as hell

